# Liverpool



## jemma1993

Hi new to this site , joined a few of them just wondering if somebody could help me on bodybuilding/muscle building in the area of liverpool .

Personal trainer or maybe a gym they go to thanks would love to be pointed in the right direction


----------



## Milky

Have you considered using an online coach ?

it seems to be working well for some on here ( myself included )

OR

do plenty of reading and asking if questions on here and people will gladly help.

Oh and

Bonjourno.


----------



## Heath

As milky said ask questions and people will help you out 

There are great reads in the nutrition and training sections also!

Welcome.


----------



## jemma1993

thanks , have been reading up about stuff , its more the physicall side could do with like a personal trainer or maybe a training partner ?


----------



## Milky

jemma1993 said:


> thanks , have been reading up about stuff , its more the physicall side could do with like a personal trainer or maybe a training partner ?


my god dont ask for a training partner on here, the vultures will be circling... :lol:

Watch Youtube and other people in the gym, that helps...

Have you got a gym yet or looking to join one ?


----------



## jemma1993

i did used to go to total fitness untill like theres lots of creeps around ! haha vultures , it would be nice if any women for liverpool or nearby could help me haha !


----------



## Chunkee

Firstly welcome...

As for your question, there are loads of places in liverpool depending on your goals ect... Hardcore bodybuilding gyms are Bodypower (Bootle) Gym21 (kensington, owned by a former mr universe) The training Station (wavertree)

Others are Greens on the dock road or the LiverpoolOne gym which has personnel trainers (Two former olympians aswell)

There the one's i know of apart from the run of the mill lifestyles ect...


----------



## Milky

I am friends with a bikini class winner, pity your not nearer to me, she loves to help people.


----------



## jemma1993

Awww  that would be so good too ! tell her too move here haha only kidding , even if it was like just a little bit out of liverpool if u know anyone that would be help !


----------



## Chunkee

There's a new gym opened by the old marconi building on edge lane, supposed to be ok. There's a few women only gyms about (you'd have to google them to find them though) I'd recommend the LiverpoolOne gym, there's 3 women trainiers in there who are very good at what they do.


----------



## Milky

Jemma what are your goals ?

Look up Heather Schofield.


----------



## jemma1993

id like to think i can achieve a bakini class body .


----------



## Milky

jemma1993 said:


> id like to think i can achieve a bakini class body .


Well if you think you can then you can.

Honestly look up training routines on Youtube for the females etc, you will pick loads up, read plenty and eat ad train right.


----------



## jemma1993

thanks very much for your help


----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky

Also check out Keeks on here, she has a great journal going..


----------



## Irish Beast

Body power on vauxhall road is meant to be one of the best along with gym 21. What part of liverpool are you in


----------



## jemma1993

From litherland , not sure you know we're that is but ...


----------



## ClareAnne

Welcome! I would love a training partner, but I'm a little too far away for it to be a success as I live in Chester. But as the guys have all said here, have a good read and ask questions, there are plenty of really knowledgable people here that can help you achieve your goals! : )


----------



## jemma1993

I would gladly travel to Chester it's only over the water I used to work in the wirral wouldn't bother me would be really good . What kind of stuff are you into in


----------



## jemma1993

ClareAnne said:


> Welcome! I would love a training partner, but I'm a little too far away for it to be a success as I live in Chester. But as the guys have all said here, have a good read and ask questions, there are plenty of really knowledgable people here that can help you achieve your goals! : )


We're abouts in Chester , I would happly travel


----------



## ClareAnne

I am a member of total fitness currently.

I train two days on - first day I train back, tricep and chest

second day I train legs, bicep and shoulders

Third day I rest. I am currently doing interval training and fasted cardio also as trying to lose some of my body fat. But I weight train mainly, lifting heavy as possible. I am no pro though I will admit, I am looking at starting my journal soon so can get some help from the girls and guys on here.

What I would suggest is take a good read on here, then decide what your goals are, what you want to achieve and then let me know, if I can help you then I will, just give me a pm anytime! : )


----------



## Irish Beast

Actually the vauxhall road one might not be called bodypower.

I train at the adelphi in town. Nothing special but it does the job and I'd chesp


----------



## jemma1993

Ahh right didn't know there was a gym lived here all my life and I actually thought that was just a hotel , do you live in liverpool or ?


----------



## zack amin

theres quite a few girls on here with logs if you look up keeks, vanillaface, kaywoodham, erm i cant remeber the names of the rest but theres plenty who get plenty of help on here so if you search about youll get alot of help, and welcome


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Welcome Jemma. Good luck. I'm from Walton originally. Not too far from you.


----------



## Irish Beast

Yeah I've been here 12 years.

There's a rumour doing the rounds that the old lewis building opposite the adelphi is gonna be gym.

Ask the adelphi for a trial day. It's not an amazing gym but is cheap and has a pool, sauna etc


----------



## jemma1993

chilli said:


> Welcome Jemma. Good luck. I'm from Walton originally. Not too far from you.


You Not from round here now ? Thanks guys for the help x


----------



## jemma1993

Ahhh right that's crazy it's hard to park round town canter though , I've herd that rumour doubt it thought because they have the next gen gym over the road


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

jemma1993 said:


> You Not from round here now ? Thanks guys for the help x


No. It's a while since I lived there.


----------



## Chunkee

chilli said:


> Welcome Jemma. Good luck. I'm from Walton originally. Not too far from you.


Where about in walton chilli? I grew up there...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Chunkee said:


> Where about in walton chilli? I grew up there...


Bottom of Walton village mate. By Walton lane. How about you


----------



## Fit4life

jemma1993 said:


> Hi new to this site , joined a few of them just wondering if somebody could help me on bodybuilding/muscle building in the area of liverpool .
> 
> Personal trainer or maybe a gym they go to thanks would love to be pointed in the right direction


wanna call me Im in wirral I train ladies daily

kaza


----------



## Chunkee

chilli said:


> Bottom of Walton village mate. By Walton lane. How about you


Elm road mate, still know quite a few people around that area, don't live there anymore, i upgraded to childwall  Not the most friendly people in the village these days, still get my hair cut there though


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Chunkee said:


> Elm road mate, still know quite a few people around that area, don't live there anymore, i upgraded to childwall  Not the most friendly people in the village these days, still get my hair cut there though


I grew up in beech road! I know what you mean. It's rough as ar5e holes round there now. Childwall's nice though.


----------



## Chunkee

The very next street, small world eh....! I used to be there a lot with the Lawson's (not sure if you remember them or if they where there when you lived there)

When did you move away then? How old are you aswell mate if you don't mind me askin


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm old mate. 49. Moved away from Liverpool 23 years ago, but moved from Walton (to Sefton park) 7 or 8 years before that, so I'd be surprised if our paths had crossed. But small world indeed!


----------



## Chunkee

Oh you are old :lol: Got a good 20 years on me so your very right indeed


----------



## BoxerJay

chilli said:


> I'm old mate. 49. Moved away from Liverpool 23 years ago, but moved from Walton (to Sefton park) 7 or 8 years before that, so I'd be surprised if our paths had crossed. But small world indeed!


----------



## jemma1993

Fit4life said:


> wanna call me Im in wirral I train ladies daily
> 
> kaza


were abouts from the wirral ?

- - - Updated - - -



Fit4life said:


> wanna call me Im in wirral I train ladies daily
> 
> kaza


were abouts from the wirral ?


----------



## bobbydrake

I go to a personal trainer once a week on Smithdown Road (not far from Penny Lane). I've been going for about 8 months and really enjoy it and have definately seen results (lost my love handles and actually have some muscle definition now at the grand old age of 41)! Look up Primal Health - you can go to see the trainers there or even just sign up online and they have lots of training plans with a calendar etc (or they will have soon when they re-launch the website). I also go another 3-4 times a week usually to DW in Speke and I've just joined Ben Dunne on Edge Lane which is cheap as anything and seems pretty good. I know I wouldn't be anywhere now without a personal trainer - I just used to go the gym and run on the treadmill for an hour - I don't do any cardio now really, its all weight training and I didn't have a clue how to do any of that.


----------



## stow

Or give Barry a call at Training Station on Picton rd.

He's a really nice guy and knows his onions....

Stow


----------

